# Unexplained Secondary Sub-Fertility



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm 36 [37 in a few months and DH is soon to be 39], DS will be three in spring. We have been struggling to conceive #2 for 16 months now. Had all the tests and everything is fine so we just carry on trying and hoping and are considering private treatment [perhaps ] in January ... maybe.

Is there anyone else in a similar position who wants to chat?


----------



## jenny26 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi bubbilicious, 


I have a little girl who is 2 and have been trying to conceive no:2 now for 19months or so ( we started trying for no:2 when she was 6 months old). I have also had all of the standard hormone profile tests, ultrasound scan, HSG (checking the tubes are clear) and my husband had a semen analysis and no issues could be found and am  therefore classed as having unexplained infertility. I then went and had immune bloods done and it turns out that I have raised TNF levels and another immune issue that affects progesterone production and have been prescribed steroids and  progesterone supplements to counteract this issue. This is my first month of trying with the steroids and progesterone so will see how it goes. Not sure if this helps but it was so good to have an answer after trying in vain for a year and a half. Good luck with whatever you choose to do.
Jxx


----------



## Julies (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi bubblicious,

Just a quickie to let you know that I was diagnosed with secondary infertility after TTC #2 for over 3 years.  I had all of the tests and everything was negative for me and DH.  Me 37 DH 36.  I then found a great IVF clinic and had my first round of stimms - Gonal F - in November 2009 and it worked for me!  Have just had a beautiful baby girl in August.  Don't hesitate.  Start the treatment.   

Julie


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, Jenny and Julies. 

We decided to go back to our consultant so we have an appointment booked in a couple of weeks.

Jenny, I have wondered whether there are other tests we should have.  I will definitely be asking that question.

Julies, you post has given me hope.  We'll also have a serious chat about treatment options with a view to starting in Jan.


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Bubblicious I was in exact same position no problems concieving DD and then tried for 2 1/2 years no joy. 
I joint Argc got pregnant with iui and colmid, miscarriaged at 10 weeks. Decided on ivf this time got immunes checked slighly raised but when I got my bfp went through roof so had ivig. I am now 31 weeks pregnant.

Secondary infertility is heartbreaking I didn't even know it existed before it happened.

Good luck everyone.


----------

